# Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?



## Dxxgx (16. März 2010)

Hi Anglergemeinde,

Ich will in Kürze ebenfalls zu den Anglerfreunden gehören. Da bald meine Prüfng ansteht wollt ich mal nachfragen ob bei den Fischbildern auch die zugehörigen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße abgefragt werden.
Da die üblichen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße ja normalerweise auf der Rückseite des Fischereischeins stehen, hoff ich die nicht auch noch auswendig kennen zu müssen.
Könnte mir da jemand Auskunft geben?

Danke schonmal 
Gruß
Diego


----------



## Sterni01 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Midnestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*

Bei uns werden Mindestmaße und schohnzeiten geprüft !!!

Ps: Sollte auch jeder Angler, nicht nur zur Prüfung, wissen !!!


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*

Also bei mir wurden damals auch Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße für mein Bundesland abgefragt (also im Fragebogen)


----------



## Lenni4321 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*

bei mir wurde das auch abgefragt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fantazia (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*

Glaub bei uns wurde das auch abgefragt aber mal so nebenbei.Das ist doch 1. mit das einfachste was es bei der Prüfung gibt (obwohl die ganze Prüfung ein Witz ist) und 2. sollte man sowas immer im Kopf haben nicht nur wegen der Prüfung.


----------



## Dxxgx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*

Das einzige Mindestmaß welches in der Theoretischen Prüfung angefragt wird ist das vom Aal. An Sonsten werden nur Laichzeiten gefragt.

Problem is bei mir, dass ich mir die Schonzeiten und Midnestmaße zu den Fischbildern irgendwie nicht merken kann. Kennt Jemand nen Trick wie Eselsbrücken oder sowas?


----------



## Borg (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*

Also bei uns im Erftkreis/NRW wurden keine Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße in Verbindung mit der Fischerkennung abgefragt (Ich vermute, dass meinst Du mit den "Fischbildern", oder?).

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*

nein habe die prüfung auch gemacht letztes jahr
bei mir wurden sie nicht abgefragt dsa war alles relativ unkomplieziert.
viel glück.
frag aber vorsichtshalber nochmal bei deinem vorbereitungskurs nach wfalls du einen 
machst


----------



## Dxxgx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*

Ja das meint ich mit Fischbildern.
Also ob die gefragt werden bei der Fischerkennung. Wenn ich da z.B. ne Äsche Ziehe, dass die mich fragen welches Schonmaß bzw. wann die Schonzeit ist.
Bei der äsche wären das ja dann min 35cm und geschont wird vom 1.1. bis 30.4.

Ich mach übrigens morgen in Leverkusen Prüfung.
Hab alles drauf eben bis auf die Schonmaße und -zeiten.


----------



## ToxicToolz (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*



Diego schrieb:


> Ich mach übrigens morgen in Leverkusen Prüfung.
> Hab alles drauf eben bis auf die Schonmaße und -zeiten.




Na dann büffel doch einfach pauschal die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße der gängigen Fischarten, und dann biste auf der sicheren Seite. Viel Glück für morgen #6


----------



## Dxxgx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Na dann büffel doch einfach pauschal die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße der gängigen Fischarten, und dann biste auf der sicheren Seite.



Genau das hab ich mir gerade auch gedacht. |kopfkrat


----------



## fantazia (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*



Diego schrieb:


> Das einzige Mindestmaß welches in der Theoretischen Prüfung angefragt wird ist das vom Aal. An Sonsten werden nur Laichzeiten gefragt.
> 
> Problem is bei mir, dass ich mir die Schonzeiten und Midnestmaße zu den Fischbildern irgendwie nicht merken kann. Kennt Jemand nen Trick wie Eselsbrücken oder sowas?


Moin,

wenn du dir für deine Prüfung und dein Hobby solch einfache Sachen nicht einprägen kannst wie lernst du dann bitte irgendwelche langweiligen Sachen für die Schule|kopfkrat?
Deine Noten müssen ja mies aussehen:q.


Ich mein wenn mich was interessiert dann sauge ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit soviele Infos auf und behalte sie und das geht sogar ohne Lernen.Einfach bisschen anstrengen dann klappt das schon da bin ich mir sicher#6.Die Prüfung ansich ist ja schon mehr als izi finde ich zumindest.Habe da nie geübt und hatte trotzdem 0 Fehler.Ok habe vorher auch schon gefischt seit dem ich denken kann deshalb war es für mich noch leichter.Aber ich sag einfach mal da kann man garnicht durchfallen so leicht ist das kenne zumindest niemand der es ist.


Wünsche dir viel Glück


----------



## Dxxgx (16. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn du dir für deine Prüfung und dein Hobby solch einfache Sachen nicht einprägen kannst wie lernst du dann bitte irgendwelche langweiligen Sachen für die Schule|kopfkrat?
> Deine Noten müssen ja mies aussehen:q.




Da hast du Recht. Aber wärend meiner Ausbildung lief das ganze sehr einfach. Meine Abschlussnote kann sich daher gut sehen lassen.
Vielleicht lern ich die Sachen nicht intensiv oder effektiv genug.

Ich werd einfach die Sachen pauken und dann wirds schon klappen


----------



## Dxxgx (19. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*

So vorgestern Prüfung gehabt. War echt super. Die Schonzeiten hatte ich dann auch drinne wurden aber bei der Fischbilderkennung nicht erfragt.
Einzig etwas fies war, dass ich den Betäuber der da auf dem tisch lag noch nie gesehen hatte. Hab dann erstma etwas länger gebraucht bis ich den entdeckt hatte und dann auch dem "betäuber" zuordnen konnte. Das war son Rotes Teil aus Plastik mit Hackenlöser direkt integriert. Ich hatte bisher nur diese Dinger mit Holzgriff gesehen.
Aber so hat alles gut geklappt. War wirklich nicht sehr schwer wenn man sich etwas darauf vorbereitet hatte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*



Diego schrieb:


> Da die üblichen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße ja normalerweise auf der Rückseite des Fischereischeins stehen, hoff ich die nicht auch noch auswendig kennen zu müssen.



Wenn ich einen Fisch fange, 
dann ziehe ich den an Land, 
lege ihn neben mich 
und 
suche dann meinen Fischereischein
und
lese dann nach, 
ob er Schonzeit hat und welches Schonmaß er hat ...


... hoffentlich habe ich die Fischbestimmungsbildchen dabei ..

die waren doch noch irgendwo

sacklzement ...
wo sind die nun ....


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*



Diego schrieb:


> Aber so hat alles gut geklappt. War wirklich nicht sehr schwer wenn man sich etwas darauf vorbereitet hatte.



Gratulation #6


----------



## Sneep (19. März 2010)

*AW: Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße bei den Fischbildern?*

Hallo,

bei uns in NRW werden Schonzeiten und Mindestmasse nicht abgefragt.

Das ist auch gut so.

Was soll es bringen die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten und Masse zu kennen. Gar nichts.

Dafür gibt es 2 Begründungen.

1.) 
Die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen sind in den Landesfischereiverordnungen der Länder festgelegt.
Diese werden aber von Zeit zu Zeit angepasst um auf Entwicklungen an den Gewässern reagieren zu können.
So werden zurzeit fast überall die Bedingungen für den Aal angepasst, d.h. verschärft.

2.) 
Diese gesetzlichen Beschränkungen sind Mindeststandards.
Das Gesetz erlaubt es den Vereinen für ihre Gewässer strengere Auflagen zu machen. Ich persönlich kenne kein Gewässer, an dem nicht zumindest teilweise von den gesetzlichen Vorgaben nach oben hin abgewichen wird.

Bei einer Kontrolle als Fischereiaufseher schaue ich in den Erlaubnisschein. Das ist bei einer Kontrolle die Basis.
Wenn hier steht dass das Mindestmass für Bachforelle 30 cm ist, nützt es dir auch nichts, wenn du auswendig weißt, das das gesetzliche Mass 25 cm ist.

Es macht daher für mich keinen Sinn, eine Angabe auswendig zu lernen die in der Praxis nicht relevant ist.
Letztendlich muss ich nachsehen, was der Erlaubnisschein dazu aussagt.

Noch eine Bemerkung zu den Angaben auf dem Fischereischein. Diese Angaben waren gültig, als der Schein ausgegeben wurde. Wenn sich innerhalb der Laufzeit etwas ändert gilt immer die Angabe in der Landesfischereiordnung.
Der Angler ist verpflichtet sich hierüber zu informieren.

Ich kann also nicht automatisch davon ausgehen, dass die Angaben auf meinem Fischereischein noch gültig sind.

mfg
SnEeP


----------

